# New General Liability insurance policy in NY!



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Just launched! - Exclusive General Liability Insurance Policy for NY contractors!
I'm new to the site and thought it would be a great way to get the word out on our new General Liability program for NY snow removal contractors. My banner will be up shortly. We are an independent insurance agency here on Long Island for 62 years and have specialized in providing insurance to the building trades in the New York Metro area. Affordable snow removal insurance insurance has become very hard to obtain here so we partnered with a well respected insurance carrier and put our own, exclusive program together that is not available through your current insurance professional. Here are some of the highlights of the program:
$3 million coverage limits available
Low minimum premiums
Fast quotes, fast certificates
Blanket Additional Insured, Blanket Waiver of Subrogation, Blanket Primary, Non contributory Wording. 
516-233-3515 or [email protected] for more info. No brokers please. Thanks for reading!
Ben Palmeri


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*nyc*

We have contracts to plow the streets of NYC. This was a very hard market for us to buy insurance. Do you think this would be an easy and affordable policy for you to supply?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

NYC street plowing is not eligible for this program but we have other markets who may be interested in providing coverage for this. Feel free to reach out if you'd like me to price something out. Thanks.
Ben


----------

